# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور.. أكثر 10 سفاحين رعبًا في العالم

## kojyy

*           يعرف السفاح بأنه الشخص الذي يقتل ثلاثة  أشخاص أو أكثر خلال فترة قصيرة من الزمن، وتشير الإحصائيات إلى أن السفاح  عادة ما يكون ذكرًا، ولديه تصرفات شخص عاقل، وهو ما يجعله يبدو وكأنه مواطن  صالح وملتزم بالقانون، إلا أنه ومع ذلك يتحول إلى شخص منبوذ ويفقد تعاطف  المجتمع بمجرد أن تلقي الشرطة القبض عليه  في السطور المقبلة، قراءة مصغرة لأكثر 10 سفاحين رعبًا عرفتهم البشرية، طبقًا لموقع «أود»  1- جون واين جاسي    معروف أيضًا باسم «القاتل المهرج»، كان  زوجًا ووالدًا، وكان يتعرف على ضحاياه من خلال تواجده داخل المجتمعات  الراقية والحفلات المختلفة التي كان يحضرها بصفته المهرج «بوجو»، إضافة إلى  أنه كان مشتركًا في أعمال تطوعية عدة ساعدته في التواجد بجوار الأطفال  ورغم أنه كان رجل أعمال محترم ومحبوب من  قبل جيرانه، إلا أنه ارتكب عدة جرائم جنسية لعدد لا يحصى من الضحايا خلال  حياته، إلى أن تم القبض عليه عام 1968 وتم اتهامه بالاعتداء جنسيًا على  أطفال، وحكم عليه بالسجن لمدة 10 سنوات، ولكن نظرًا إلى السلوك المثالي  الذي اتبعه داخل الحبس، تم إطلاق سراحه بعد قضاء 18 شهرًا فقط، قبل أن  تكتشف زوجته أنه كان مثلي الجنس سرًا، فطلبت الطلاق  تم القبض عليه مرة أخرى بعد ست سنوات من  إطلاق سراحه، بعد اتهامه بخطف وقتل 33 شابًا، وقبل أن تكتشف الشرطة أنه دفن  معظم الجثث في حديقة منزله، وبعضها بجوار أحد الأنهار لعدم وجود مساحةو في  الفناء  وقال «جاسي» في اعتراف كامل إنه كان يختار  ضحاياه من الأطفال والشباب وينقلهم في سيارته ويعذبهم ويغتصبهم ثم يقتلهم،  وحكم عليه بالموت وتم إعدامه عام 1994  2- جيفري داهمر    جيفري داهمر هو واحد من السفاحين الأكثر  رعبًا في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، يحمل سجله قتل 17 رجلًا وشابا  في مدة لم تزيد عن ثلاثة عشر عامًا، ولم يكن يكتفي بالقتل فقط، لكنه كان  يغتصب ضحاياه ويقطع أوصالهم ويأكل لحمهم ثم يغتصبهم وهم أموات  رغم أن كل ضحايا «داهمر» فشلوا في الهروب،  إلا أن شابًا واحد فقط نجح في الهرب منه حتى وصل إلى الطريق العمومي وأوقف  سيارة شرطة وأبلغهم بما حدث معه، وتم القبض عليه داخل شقته  واكتشفت الشرطة أمور مقلقة؛ فقد كان  «داهمر» مريضَا بما يسمى «عبودية الجنس الطائش»، وكان يقوم بحفر جماجم  الضحايا التي لا تزال على قيد الحياة  تم القبض على «داهمر» وتم الحكم عليه  بالسجن مدى الحياة، إلى أن تعرض لضرب مبرح حتى الموت في 28 نوفمبر 1994 على  يد سجين زميل في إصلاحية كولومبيا حيث كان مسجونا  3- تيد بندي    كان الرجل حسن المظهر، وكان يبدو وديًا  للغاية مع الجميع خاصة مع الجاذبية التي كان يتمتع بها، ومع ذلك، كان يخفي  خلف وجهه الوسيم تفكير غير سوي وعقلية ملتوية  خطف «بندي» وقتل ما بين عامي 1974 و1978  أكثر من 30 امرأة في الولايات المتحدة، ويتردد أن هذه المجموعة هي التي  استطاعت الشرطة التوصل إليها فقط، مما يعطي إيحاء بأن القائمة تضم أكثر من  ذلك، ويشير الخبراء إلى أنه يمكن أن يكون «تيدي» مسؤولًا عن ما يصل إلى  أكثرمن 40 حالة اختفاء وقتل ضحايا لم يتم التوصل إليهم  كان «بندي» يجذب ضحاياه عن طريق اصطناع  تعطل سيارته في الطريق العام، لكنه كان يلجأ أحيانًا إلى اقتحام منازل  ضحاياه ببساطة وهم نيام، ثم يغتصبهم قبل أن يقتلهم  وقال «بندي» في التحقيق إنه اغتصب وعذب  وقطع أوصال ضحاياه، وكان غالبًا ما يحفظ ما أطلق عليه هدايا تذكارية منهم  مثل رؤوسهم، لعدة أشهر  تم القبض على «بندي» بعد مطاردة مثيرة مع  الشرطة، وتم تقديمه إلى العدالة عام 1979، وتم إعدامه بالكرسي الكهربائي في  يناير عام 1989، في ستارك، فلوريدا  4- جاري ريدجواي    المعروف أيضًا باسم «النهر الأخضر القاتل» خنق 71 امرأة على الأقل في ولاية واشنطن بين عامي 1980 و 1990  تم اكتشاف ضحاياه الخمس الأولى في «النهر  الأخضر»، لذلك جاء اطلاق هذا الاسم عليه، وكان يلتقط ضحاياه من العاهرات  والهاربين والمسافرين عبر الطرق، وكان يكسب ثقتهم بأنه يظهر لهم صورة أبنه،  قبل أن يخنقهم إما بيديه العاريتين أو بأدوات أخرى  وقال «جاري» في التحقيقات إنه كان في كثير  من الأحيان يعود مرة أخرى إلى جثث ضحاياه لممارسة الجنس معهم، أو لترتيبها  مرة أخرى في أوضاع مختلفة  ورغم وصول معدل ذكاؤه إلى أكثر من 82، إلا  أن الشرطة ألقت القبض عليه بعد عقد من الزمان في نوفمبر عام 2001، بعد أن  ترك أدلة الحمض النووي بعدة نساء كان في عداد المفقودين، إلا أنه حصل على  صفقة خلال محاكمته لتجنب عقوبة الإعدام مقابل الكشف عن مكان كل ضحاياه  لا يزال « ريدجواي» على قيد الحياة حتى الآن ويقضي حكمًا بالسجن مدى الحياة دون إمكانية الإفراج المشروط عنه في سجن بولاية واشنطن  5- إد جين    رغم أن إد جين اعترف بقتله لاثنين فقط، وهو ما يعني أن تعريف «السفاح» لا ينطبق عليه، إلا أن أعماله المروعة كانت مصدرًا للرعب  عاش إد جين في «ويسكونسن» مع والدته وشقيقه، وكان يشتبه في أنه قتل أخيه، لكن الشرطة لم تستطع إثبات ذلك  بعد وفاة والدته، بدأ «جين» زيارة المقابر ونبش جثث النساء اللاتي توفين في منتصف العمر والذي يعتقد أنهن يشبهن والدته  اكتشفت الشرطة أنوف وجماجم وأقنعة ورؤوس  بشرية في أكياس، ووجدت كراسي تم «تنجيدها» بلحوم بشرية، إضافة إلى أجهزة  تناسلية في الثلاجة، وحزام مصنوع من «حلمات بشرية»  وقال في اعترافه إنه قتل امرأتين فقط،  وعندما جاءت الشرطة إلى منزله للتحقيق وجدوا أجزاء من أجسادهما في كل مكان،  فتم اعتقاله عام 1957 وأمضى بقية حياته في مستشفى للأمراض العقلية بعد أن  حكمت المحكمة عليه بالجنون، ومات بقصور في عضلات القلب وإصابة بمرض السرطان  عام 1984 وكان يبلغ من العمر 77 عامًا  6- هنري لي لوكاس    يعد هنري لي لوكاس أخطر السفاحين على  الإطلاق، خاصة مع اعترافه بقتل 350 شخصًا على الأقل خلال 20 عامًا، إلا أن  التحقيقات تشير إلى أن ضحاياه قد يكونوا 600 شخص  قتل «لوكاس» أمه، وتم الحكم عليه بالسجن  10 سنوات، وتم الإفراج عنه فيما بعد ليتحول إلى شخص تائه في الولايات  الجنوبية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهو ما جعله يكون عدة صداقات منها مع  «تول»، الذي سيصبح فيما بعد شريكه في أكثر من 108 جريمة قتل  تم القبض على «لوكاس» بعد مطاردات متعددة  مع الشرطة وحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة، إلى أن توفى عام 2001، في السجن  لأسباب طبيعية عن عمر يناهز 66 عامًا  7- أيلين وورنوس    كانت أيلين وورنوس من السيدات القلائل  التي تحولن إلى سفاحات، كانت تعمل كعاهرة في الأساس، إلا أنها تورطت في قتل  سبعة رجال على الأقل بين عامي 1989 و1990، عاشت «وورنوس» حياة تعيسة وعانت من سوء  المعاملة والإهمال، وكان لديها طفل يبلغ من العمر 15 عامًا انخرطت معه في  علاقة محرمة، كما أنها دخلت أيضًا في العلاقة نفسها مع شقيقها كانت متزوجة لفترة وجيزة، وقضت وقتًا في السجن لبسبب السرقة والاعتداء، ارتبطت بعلاقة حب مع امرأة وشجعتها على الانخراط في عمل الدعارة لتعمل معها كعاهرة من خلال مجموعة من الحيل  قالت في التحقيقات إنها قتلت سبعة رجال خلال عملها كعاهرة زعمت أنهم كانوا يحاولون أن يضروها خلال إقامة الجنس معهم  اعتقلت عام 1991، ثم اعترفت فيما بعد بقتل ثلاثة رجال أخرين، وتم الحكم عليها بالإعدام بالحقنة المميتة عام 2002  8- ريتشارد ترينتون تشيس    الملقب بـ«مصاص الدماء» كان يعيش في  «سكرامنتو»، عُرف عنه شرب دماء ضحاياه وأكل أجزاء من أجسادهم، قتل ستة  أشخاص خلال شهر واحد فقط في شمال ولاية كاليفورنيا  قضى «تشيس» فترة من الوقت في مستشفى  الأمراض العقلية بعد أن اشتعل النار في مجموعة من الحيوانات الصغيرة والتهم  بعض منها، ومزج أجزاء منهم مع الـ«كوكا كولا»، إلا أنه أطلق سراحه بعد  تناوله لأدوية مضادة للذهان  بدأ قتل البشر بعد خروجه من السجن مباشرة، وقتل ستة أشخاص بينهم طفلان، وكان يغتصب ضحاياه بعد أن يقتلهم  وقال في التحقيقات إنه كان يشرب دماؤهم ويفضل الاستحمام بالدماء ثم أكل أعضائهم الداخلية  تم القبض عليه في مطاردة أخيرة عام 1979  بعد قتله لعائلة بأكملها، وحاول دفاعه الحصول على حكم مخفف مستندًا على  تاريخه المرضي وإيداعه مستشفى أمراض نفسيه، إلا أن هيئة محلفين وجدته  مذنبًا وحكم عليه بالإعدام في غرفة غاز، إلا أنه قتل نفسه عام 1980 بعد  جرعة زائدة في زنزانته  9- أندرية شيكاتيلو    كان «شيكاتيلو» من أصل أوكراني، لكنه نجح  في أن يكون له أكثر من لقب منها «الولد الأوكراني»، «القاتل السوفياتي»  «جزار روستوف»، «السفاح الأحمر»، «الخارق روستوف»  قتل «شيكاتيلو» أول فتاة عام 1979، وكانت  تبلغ من العمر 9 سنوات، ومع تعدد جرائمه اكتشف أنه يستمتع بالجنس مع ضحاياه  من الأطفال والنساء بعد قتلهم  كاد «شيكاتيلو» أن يظل طليقًا مدى الحياة  لعدم توافر الأدلة ضده، إلا أنه سقط في كمين شرطة تم تدبيره بشكل جيد وألقي  القبض عليه في عام 1990 قال في التحقيقات إنه قتل 52 شخصًا على  الأقل من النساء والأطفال بين عامي 1978 و1990، وأدين في عام 1992، ووجهت  إليه تهمة قتل 53 من النساء والأطفال بين عامي 1978 و1990 وأدين في 52  جريمة قتل أخرى عام 1992  وتم إعدامه عام 1994، برصاصة بندقية واحدة خلف الأذن اليمنى  10 – دينيس ريدر    قتل دينيس ريدر عشرة أشخاص على الأقل في  منطقة ويتشيتا بولاية كنساس، بين عامي 1974 و1991، كان يعرف باسم ريدر BTK  القاتل، وكان معروف عنه تعذيب ضحاياه قبل قتلهم  كان «ريدر» يبعث بملاحظات إلى السلطات  المحلية ووسائل الإعلام يشرح خلالها عمليات القتل، وكان يسخر منهم لعدم  اللحاق به، دون أن يدري أن تلك الملاحظات ستكون سببًا في القبض عليه فيما  بعد، عام 2005  كان «ريدر» يخطف ضحاياه ثم يربطهم ويبدأ  في خنقهم، وعندما يدخلون في غيبوبة خنق، كان يساعدهم على الإفاقة ليعيد  الكرة مرة أخرى، في تصرف وصفه في التحقيقات بأنه: «يشبه الاقتراب من الموت  وأحصل من الضحايا على الإشباع الجنسي أثناء الغيبوبة»  كما اعترف أيضًا أنه كان يخنق ضحاياه في النهاية حتى الموت ثم يمارس العادة السرية على جثثهم  تم القبض على «ريدر» بعد أن نجحت الشرطة  على استخراج ملف تم حذفه من قرص مرن «CD» كان أرسله إليهم قبل فترة، كان  يحتوي على معلومات حول الكنيسة التي يزورها ريدر، والمنظمة التي كان عضوًا  نشطًا بها، وهو ما ساعد الشرطة فيما بعد على اكتشاف أدلة الحمض النووي  والربط بينها وبين الضحايا  اعترف «ريدر» بعد القبض عليه في وقت لاحق  بهذه الجرائم، وأدين بقتل 10 أشخصا عام 2005 ، وهو لا يزال سجينًا يقضي  عقوبة السجن مدى الحياة دون إمكانية الإفراج المشروط عنه *

----------


## king of royal

مشكووووووووووور اخى على الاخبار

----------

